# norfolk line early bookers offers



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

today we booked dover dunkerque motorhome two persons two dogs £128 all in gowing end august back november :lol: best quote we got dogs only £20 each p&o want £34 each i wonder why?


----------



## 89867 (May 1, 2005)

Travelled with Norfolk 3 times now and find the service good. Have also used Seacat and P & O. who have checked the dogs on the way out, employing someone on this side to do it. Norfolk just pass you the tester from the check in booth and you hand it back in when it beeps. Much the same on the way back but they stamp the pet passport. They only charge for this return service, hence the cheaper price. They others seem to charge each way.


----------

